# Blemishes..



## Bgirl17lovesMAC (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anyone know anything that works best for blemishes?


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 4, 2007)

Drinking lots of water helps


----------



## pr1nces583 (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Drinking lots of water helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 yep, and also a balanced diet with lots of fresh fruit and vegetables.

a proper skincare routine is also vital, including cleansing, exfoliating, toning and moisturising. exfoliation is key in reducing blemishes. 

also try a topical treatment for individual spots to reduce redness
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x x x


----------



## User49 (Dec 4, 2007)

Salicilyc acid (I think that's how it's spelt). You can find it in Benefit Boo Boo Zap and many other acne clearing products. It seems to work for me.


----------



## Missy1726 (Dec 4, 2007)

Going to sound strange but i use hydrogen peroxide for my face and to cover them up i use Maybelline cover stick corrector concealer


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 4, 2007)

If you are looking for something inexpensive, Clean & Clear has a line of Acne products that work pretty well.  They contain Salicylic Acid.  I use the acne spot treatment and the lotion and they clear up my face in a day or two.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 5, 2007)

Another huge thing is not touch your face. I mean this literally, the only time you should touch it is when you're cleaning it or applying makeup, and in those cases you should wash your hands thoroughly. Also, keep your pillow case changed regularly and wipe down your phone with hand sanitizer. Pay attention to where your breakouts are, and see if they are linked to products you use, ie around the hairline could be caused by shampoo/conditioner, around the mouth can be caused by toothpaste, on the cheeks could be your blush, etc.

Proper skin care is key too obviously, but some of the things I mentioned can be culprits that no one really thinks of.


----------



## Bgirl17lovesMAC (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone, yes I do drink plenty of water, my face has really cleared up a lot, I just have stains from past breakouts nothing big. It's just that I was looking at a pic. of me the other day w/out makeup and noticed I had some dark spots on the side of my face, I thought there may have been something out there that would lighten up the dark spots....


----------



## makeba (Dec 16, 2007)

drink lots of water and eat fruits and vegetables. i use aloe vera gel after i cleanse my face and this really keeps the blemishes at bay and clears up the dark marks. hth


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 16, 2007)

As everyone has stated above, water is good for preventing blemishes... for existing ones, salicylic acid works well as does keeping the skin clean and oil free. I like to cleanse with a gel or foam based cleanser when my skin is greasy and oil blotting papers are a godsend!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2007)

Vitamin E


----------



## Bgirl17lovesMAC (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Vitamin E_

 
AIIIGHT!! That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 19, 2007)

This is meant to be good for blemishes its a favourite of Giselle bundchen and other victorias secret models. You can buy it at drugstore.com Online Pharmacy - Prescription Drugs, Health and Beauty, plus more


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 20, 2007)

I always thought those red marks were acne scars but apparently they are just a part of your skins healing process. Meaning they will go away eventually, depending on how fast you heal. If you pick at the scab that develops after a blemish heals you will actually make that red mark worse or stay longer, because the scab acts as a protective cover for the healing process underneath. If that makes sense at all. It certainly kept me from picking my face! So I guess now all you can do is prevent new blemishes from appearing and try to cover the marks while your skin heals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 20, 2007)

not all blemishes are created equal!


----------



## athena123 (Dec 21, 2007)

One of the best overnight spot treatments for existing blemishes is any kind of mud mask that contains  a little sulfur. Benzyoil peroxide is effective for younger skin, but I wouldn't recommend it as an all over treatment. A couple spot treatments I recommend: ProActive sulfur mask or PSF Acne Mud mask https://www.psfskincare.com/cgi-bin/...ategory%3DCCCC


----------



## kitanaX (Dec 24, 2007)

if you are one of those people like me who have tried literally EVERYTHING - drinking more water, proactive, murad, and even detox pills to clear blemishes and still they come back month after month, and some times becomes out of control especially right before your period or during, only one last resort worked for me: ortho-tricyclen. 
this is a form of birth control and it might induce weight gain.  i gained a few pounds but it could just be because i am an american and american women tend to gain way annually as a trend.  
i use to break out a lot and have zits and it would get me so frustrated no matter what i do... but after going on the pill, my face has since become almost "flawless" and blemish free.  i do still get one bad boy every now and then but they go away very quickly and they don't come in packs like they use to! 

if taking a pill everyday at the same time means having a face free of blemishes and bring back your confidence and joy and happiness (weeee)  - i think its worth every penny and risk. 

however if you're not willing to go to this extreme to help you get rid of blemishes and save your face from growing scars and not being able to heal them and get rid of them while you're young, then all i can say to you is wait till you grow out of it.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been using Murad and it's working very well. I still get the occasional blemish but when I get one it goes away in about a day.


----------



## quinntastic (Dec 28, 2007)

Origins Spot Remover is like a miracle worker.  It's only $10 and it's lasts *forever*.


----------



## Bgirl17lovesMAC (Dec 28, 2007)

(:KrIsTy[IMG said:
			
		

> http://www.specktra.net/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif[/IMG];958638]This is meant to be good for blemishes its a favourite of Giselle bundchen and other victorias secret models. You can buy it at drugstore.com Online Pharmacy - Prescription Drugs, Health and Beauty, plus more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bgirl17lovesMAC (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_not all blemishes are created equal!_

 

I hear dat!!


----------



## Bgirl17lovesMAC (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quinntastic* 

 
_Origins Spot Remover is like a miracle worker. It's only $10 and it's lasts *forever*._

 

HMMM have you tried this? Does it work? I know all skins are different but everything usually works well with my skin... I've used origins before as well as proactive but the proactive spot treatment is 28 bucks!! If origins it 10 hey why not!!


----------



## quinntastic (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bgirl17lovesMAC* 

 
_HMMM have you tried this? Does it work? I know all skins are different but everything usually works well with my skin... I've used origins before as well as proactive but the proactive spot treatment is 28 bucks!! If origins it 10 hey why not!!_

 
Yes I own it and I love it.  It's an on the spot blemish treatment that will zap my blemishes by the next day.  Now if you have more frequent breakouts, or an all over acne problem, this is ok but you need more of a skin care routine.  I use this for the ones that pop up when I'm stressed.  I find it comparable to the Proactiv Repairing Lotion.  But that stuff is no good for your face.


----------

